# What do your rats love with eggs?



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Why not, talking about chewing materials, and a whole bunch of other stuff.

SO WHAT DOES YOUR RAT LOVE WITH EGGS?

Now my baby is weird. I've read over and over on the internet how people use hot sauce to repel rats. (and one site that says rats love hot stuff) 

So I bet you know where this is going...

My rat LOVES his eggs with hot sauce. I get the good kind that hasn't been distilled to daylights, and doesn't have preservatives. Yes it exists, just look in an asian store.

And for all of you itching to yell at me about this, think about the time I thought a jalipino pepper was a green pepper and fed it to him. That's were his addiction started. I know it's bad for him but he loves it.

So what does your rat/mischeif love with eggs? Or they purists?


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

My girls only just discovered cooked egg yolks last night (my partner was eating an egg so I may him give me some for the rats, lol) so I dunno yet. But the hot sauce thing sound like an idea.^_^ Might try them on the wasabi peas first, lol.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

OO he loves wassabi peas, it's just getting him to miss my fingers is the problem. LOL But like all food careful how much you feed them. But then that's a DUH. ::giggles:::


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Ahaha, very tru. I wouldn't give them too much anyway. I wouldn't even eat more than one to be honest, lol. Man, a little off topic, but rats really do love weetbix, lmao!
*Lucy and Lucky hoeing into the mushy weetbix with a little bit of babyfood mixed in*


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL should be labeled, what do your rats love for breakfast. LOL


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol, that can be another topic


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

But I think we've gone so far off topic it's a run away ratty train LOL


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

*"squeak squeak" train goes by and I do a double take*
Omg! So it is, lol. CATCH IT!
(and by doing that it's going even more off topic, lmao!)


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Wait what was the topic again?


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

She likes just plain scrambled eggs.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Just hardboiled is fine.

I'd worry about hot sauce upsetting their stomachs.


----------



## chronus377 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have absolutely no professional knowledge, but I don't see why spicy food would be bad. I say that because there are many health benefits in humans, including speeding up metabolism. 

If your rat likes it, chances are it's not effecting him negatively. Just my opinion. Funny story though, you don't hear of many animals liking spicy foods.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

i wanted my rat to stop chewing the corners of our walls, so i put some hot sauce there, we she didnt like it but her cagemate did! lol she was running around licking the corners of the walls, so i had to wipe the hot sauce off before she licks too much for her own good!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

ROFLH get the stuff that ain't so vingery then put it on your walls thinly. they got some wonderful stuff here I nono what it's called but if you want to know the company I'll get off my but and get it. Purdy certian you can find it in canada. Would be better to lick off the walls.\


PS I discovered it helps clear his nose when he gets congested.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll bet it does, lol.
*sees a white rat taking off in a blast from his ...*
Lmao!^_^


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Last time I had eggs over easy I was sitting on the floor in my room for some ratty R&R and I was pretty much attacked, they stole the hole egg busted the yolk and ate it. I will never eat eggs near the boys again!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Eggs are good for your ratties, so maybe do again but this time LOL move out of the way.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

My guys love their scrambled eggs with soy milk, crushed up egg shells, cheese, ham, peas, crunchy peanut butter, and a flavor of organic baby food as the "sauce".


Yep, all this gets mixed together in one dish. They go nuts-o over it.


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

AmyBunny said:


> My guys love their scrambled eggs with soy milk, crushed up egg shells, cheese, ham, peas, crunchy peanut butter, and a flavor of organic baby food as the "sauce".
> 
> 
> Yep, all this gets mixed together in one dish. They go nuts-o over it.


that sounds really interesting lol...may be will try it sometime.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

kancerr said:


> AmyBunny said:
> 
> 
> > My guys love their scrambled eggs with soy milk, crushed up egg shells, cheese, ham, peas, crunchy peanut butter, and a flavor of organic baby food as the "sauce".
> ...



Add in the soy milk, crushed up egg shells, cheese, ham, and peas...while cooking the eggs in the pan. Then, you mix in the peanut butter and baby food while the eggs are in a dish. Make sure it cools off well, too  .


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

awesome thx


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh my now taht is a ratty treat and a half.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my ratties all love either boiled or scrambled eggs.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine go mental with scrambled eggs thats the first food they took out of my hands when i got them , they get them once a week or twice depends on what else they have had .

They have only just started liking yoggies and there like 5 months old lol , 

Breakfast stuff - rice crispies they go nuts over them just dry rice crispies in a bowl of fed as a treat and they go nuts lol!
Jess x


----------

